# My first shovel nose lobster



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

This is a add on to the Aqua Huntress/ Clay DOriskiny post... My first shovel nose lobsters. Upon judges review of the surveillance video it appears that in my excitment one got away..... 

http://youtu.be/GCDxY1T38-8


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats! I can never decide whether I want to shoot some fish or grab some lobster.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nicely done. Those little bugs are quick!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

sweet. those things are tasty!!


----------

